# Dymondwood Altoid Wrench



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/6183/imag0235r.jpg

Can't figure out how to embed from my phone. 
Figured I would join in the altoid craze, and I must say I love plinking 7/16 steel with this thing!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

cool choice of material, lovely looking little slingshot


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty neat looking!
Just make sure you don't put to much leverage stress against the forks due to grain orientation though..


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

Good safety tip Bill, thanks. It was a scrap piece that I had cut a scale out of. I figured the hoizontal grain in this case would be enough strength. 3/4 x7 single thera black are the bands on it and are really light. Thanks for embedding the pic too!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dymond wood is a type of resin impregnated multiplex correct? grain orientation really shouldnt be a issue shoulld it??


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Elsinore said:


> Good safety tip Bill, thanks. It was a scrap piece that I had cut a scale out of. I figured the hoizontal grain in this case would be enough strength. 3/4 x7 single thera black are the bands on it and are really light. Thanks for embedding the pic too!


pin it straight down through each fork, than problem solved. otherwise sweet PFS


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Dymond wood is a type of resin impregnated multiplex correct? grain orientation really shouldnt be a issue shoulld it??


it wouldnt if it is diamondwood.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Dymond wood is a type of resin impregnated multiplex correct? grain orientation really shouldnt be a issue shoulld it??


it wouldnt if it is diamondwood.
[/quote]

or if it's dymondwood either
Sometimes refererred to by the generic name of COMPREG, DymondWood® is a highly engineered wood/plastic composite, that has the physical and mechanical properties of high density hardwood, acrylic, polycarbonate plastics and brass. Here, brightly dyed northern hardwood veneers are combined with engineering grade resins, heat and pressure to create a product that has the best characteristics of each. DymondWood® is distinguished by its unique strength, durability, dimensional stability, and weather and moisture resistance as compared to regular wood.
http://www.rutply.com/products/dymondwood.html


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dymondwood's grain runs the same direction for all layers. They can be different colored, but the grain runs the same way. Whereas with plywood (sometimes called multiplex) the grain runs at a right angle to the previous layer alternating layer by layer.
This is the reason (for example) so many of the Hunter slingshots by Fish broke on impact from fork hits... Dymondwood is VERY hard, very strong... but is also very brittle. It's not really designed to be used for this application without a backer or alternatively a core could be used as well.

That being said... I like dymondwood's qualities for use as grips and scale pieces... very pretty, very scratch resistant and has a nice feel and weight.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job and love the green wood...yeah be careful about wood grain because i about got hit by a flying fork, thank GOD i didn't!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good and just remember about the grain direction other than that it is great!


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

It is indeed dYmondwood or compreg as some call it. I did notice the grain would be "sideways" when I traced it on, but for the type of bands I plan to use on it, I honestly have no worries about snappage. Bill is right though, its super strong and scratch resistant, but it is also brittle. I found out while putting the rasp on another piece. I have heard that you don't even need a finish on this stuff. Just super fine sand(talking 10-15k grit), and buff out with compound. Never tried it personally, perhaps I will on the next one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gotta love those Altoid slingshots! Very nice job.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice shooter!


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

love the green color


----------

